# Help



## Bladevamp (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi all,

having Just purchased a second hand classic I'm ready to embark on my new coffee journey. I need a couple of months to save for a quality grinder so wondered if people could recommend what I can do whilst I'm without fresh beans to grind? Any good pre ground recommendations or am I right in thinking Gaggia do ready made discs to use?? Sorry I'm clueless.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Bladevamp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> having Just purchased a second hand classic I'm ready to embark on my new coffee journey. I need a couple of months to save for a quality grinder so wondered if people could recommend what I can do whilst I'm without fresh beans to grind? Any good pre ground recommendations or am I right in thinking Gaggia do ready made discs to use?? Sorry I'm clueless.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Hey, I would probably find a local roasters and get them to grind some fresh beans for you. I have a classic too, they're great!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I see you're also in London.

I have a gaggia MDF you could have for £50 to get you going while you save up for something better.


----------



## Bladevamp (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks ashcroc for he kind offer but I will but I think I will keep saving and try and source a used SJ or similar.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Bladevamp said:


> Thanks ashcroc for he kind offer but I will but I think I will keep saving and try and source a used SJ or similar.


No worries. If you keep an eye out on ebay/gumtree etc & are willing to collect they can come up quite cheaply from time to time.


----------

